# Lowrance elite-5 hdi combo problem



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

My conventional color sonar is not working. It shows up as a white screen with no image. The downscan and gps work fine . In plugged it and plugged it back in and it still doesn't work. Bought it new this year. Anybody else have this problem? Thanks


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Crazy thing....it just happened to me today. I turned the unit off and back on and still there. I did a factory reset and it was fine the rest of the day. I'll report back after tomorrow if it still behaves for me.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Frankie G said:


> Crazy thing....it just happened to me today. I turned the unit off and back on and still there. I did a factory reset and it was fine the rest of the day. I'll report back after tomorrow if it still behaves for me.


you'll probably need the update. mine did this couple months ago. I did numerous hard and soft resets. after update works fine.


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I did a reset and so far so good. Thanks again


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Glad to hear. Have not had any problems with mine either since I did it.


----------

